

An interactive problem website for Clojure beginners - abp
http://github.com/dbyrne/4clojure

======
tyleroderkirk
Security-minded folks might be interested in the "clojail" sandboxing library
([https://github.com/cognitivedissonance/clojail/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/cognitivedissonance/clojail/blob/master/src/clojail/testers.clj#L9))
that this webapp uses
([https://github.com/dbyrne/4clojure/blob/74f381701b62a12e2bfb...](https://github.com/dbyrne/4clojure/blob/74f381701b62a12e2bfb7047e67c4a0e8d064221/src/foreclojure/problems.clj#L35)).
clojail's README contains some caveats worth reading.

------
nkassis
Why not link to the site directly? <https://www.4clojure.com/>

~~~
abp
I thought the repo is more interesting for hackers. I watched it besides
solving some problems.

------
williamdix
I thought this site was very cool, but some of the problems could be explained
more clearly. I was getting things without any idea why my answers were
incorrect.

